# [mplayer+utf8] problem z pliterkami[SOLVED]

## kfiaciarka

Witam,

Wiem ze zaraz posypią się "małowyrozumiałe" odpowiedzi, jednak zanim to nastapi ja opisze swój problem  :Smile: 

Otóż od kiedy przeszedłem na uncicode, może nie od razu gdyż nie wszystkie filmy ogladam z napisami, zauważyłem że nie niektóre polskie literki nie są poprawnie wyświetlane. Mplayer miałem wczesniej dobrze skonfigurowany bo jak system by w iso to  nie było zandego problemu.

Teraz natomiast podmienia mi ł,ą,ć,ś, na ż. Napisy są w niezmienionej wersji z napisy.org. Próbowałem robić iconv do utf czy iso ale to tylko pogarsza sprawę bo w miejscu owego ż pojawiają się żżż :/ Macie jakiś pomysł?

EDIT:

od razu mówię że w .mplayer/config mam

```
font=/usr/share/mplayer/fonts/font-arial-18-cp1250/font.desc
```

I próbowałem inne kodowania, w najlepszym wypadku sa "?".Last edited by kfiaciarka on Sat Oct 14, 2006 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szolek

Ach te fonty w mplayerze. Kiedyś doszedłem że najlepszym rozwiązaniem na nie to najprostszą linią oporu ustawić link symboliczny w katalogu ~/.mplayer:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 krzy users   49 lut 25  2006 font -> /usr/share/mplayer/fonts/font-arial-28-iso-8859-2
```

W samym configu już nie grzebałem. 

P.S. Dawno nie oglądałem filmu z napisami.   :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Dalej to samo  :Sad: 

----------

## szolek

Mam nadzieje że nie trzymasz się sztywno mojego przykładu. Ja mam ustawione kodowanie iso z związku z czym pliki muszą być w tym kodowaniu (czyli iconv z cp1250 na iso).

----------

## c2p

A masz w /etc/mplayer.conf albo ~/.mplayer/config linijkę:

```
subcp = "cp1250"
```

?

----------

## Gabrys

Miałem dość mplayera ze względu na te napisy. Od którejś wersji przestało to działać. I ktoś wymyślił jak to rozwiązać, ale wg mnie to niewarte świeczki. Jeśli nie masz jakichś filozoficznych oporów spróbuj użyć gxine.

----------

## przemos

Sam korzystam z takiego wywołania mplayera (oczywiście zaliasowane mam to w .bashrc):

```
mplayer -font "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arialbd.ttf" -subfont-text-scale 4.2 -subfont-encoding cp1250 -stop-xscreensaver -ao alsa:device=ch51 -vop expand=0:-60:0:0 FILM.AVI
```

Locale - pl_PL.UTF-8

Napisy prosto z napisy.org albo napisy.info (bez obróbki iconv) i wszystko śmiga jak szalone  :Very Happy: 

Sprwadź czy u ciebie takie wywołanie działa.

EDIT:

Zapomniałbym: .mplayer/config - pusty

----------

## Gabrys

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Sam korzystam z takiego wywołania mplayera (oczywiście zaliasowane mam to w .bashrc):
> 
> ```
> mplayer -font "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arialbd.ttf" -subfont-text-scale 4.2 -subfont-encoding cp1250 -stop-xscreensaver -ao alsa:device=ch51 -vop expand=0:-60:0:0 FILM.AVI
> ```
> ...

 No właśnie. Ja tam wolę 

```
gxine
```

  :Wink: .

----------

## argasek

Generalnie, sprawdź czy Twój MPlayer ma obsługę Fontconfig:

```

argasek@slicznotka /media/dvd $ ldd `which mplayer` | grep font

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xb77cb000)

```

Wówczas podany wyżej sposób lub analogiczne ustawienia w ~/.mplayer/config powinno działać. W każdym razie, SOA#1.

----------

## nelchael

```
USE="unicode iconv" emerge -v mplayer
```

BTW. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143686

----------

## kfiaciarka

@argasek - oczywiscie tak samo mi pokazuje:)

@c2p - dodałem

@przemos - dodałem do konfigu tego ariala.ttf:)

@nelchael - mplayer kompilowany z unicode i iconv, ale nich będzie pokaże  :Very Happy: 

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8-r1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aalib alsa amr bidi bl cdparanoia cpudetection custom-cflags debug dga dts dv dvb dvd dvdread enca encode esd fbcon gif gtk iconv jack joystick jpeg libcaca live livecd lzo mad mmx mmxext musepack openal opengl oss png real rtc sdl speex sse sse2 tga theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x264 xanim xv xvid xvmc -3dfx (-altivec) -arts -bindist -directfb -doc -ggi -ipv6 -lirc -matrox -nas -samba -svga -xinerama -xmms" LINGUAS="-en" 0 kB [1]

```

 Z overlaya bo mnie wkurzało menu ze ? zamiast liter, a tek jest ładnie i po polsku:) (wywaliłem linguasy)

W każdym razie te 2 opcje dodane do konfigu rozwiązały problem. Tylko jeszcze musze obcykać co mi tą czcionke zmniejszy do 24:)

BTW- próbowałem mplyera ręcznie z svn posadzić i tak samo wyglądał problem z fontami:)

Reasumująć, mój .mplayer/config wygląda teraz tak:

```

subcp=cp1250

font=/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf

subfont-text-scale=2

```

 I jest tak jak mi zależało :Smile: 

DZIEKI WIELKIE!!

p.s. a wiecie ze niedługo wyjdzie wersja rc1?  :Smile:  ChangeLog (z svn)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MPlayer (1.0)
> 
>   rc1:
> ...

 

----------

## argasek

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W każdym razie te 2 opcje dodane do konfigu rozwiązały problem. Tylko jeszcze musze obcykać co mi tą czcionke zmniejszy do 24:)
> 
> 

 

Opcja "subfont-text-scale" Twoim przyjacielem  :Wink:  -> man mplayer. Ja mam ustawione na 2.4 i jest OK.

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   
> 
> W każdym razie te 2 opcje dodane do konfigu rozwiązały problem. Tylko jeszcze musze obcykać co mi tą czcionke zmniejszy do 24:)
> 
>  
> ...

 

hehe, jak dałem 10 to zobaczyłem tylko 5 liter na ekaranie:D

Dziwne jest z kolei to:

```

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arialbd.ttf doesn't look like a font description, ignoring.

Nie mogę załadować czcionki: /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arialbd.ttf
```

Ale bez tego wpisu w konfigu nie działa jak trzeba  :Smile: 

----------

